# Vulcan Orion



## pma1123 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi All,
New to the forum, relatively new to woodburning, and not new to the obsession we call "making firewood".  
I just bought my first house in June, and it has a Vulcan Orion freestanding woodstove in the living room.  I guess I shouldn't say I "KNOW" its a Vulcan brand, but the cast brass door says VFC Orion, and I actually live about 1/4mi down the road from the empty building that was formerly Vulcan Furnace corp which has been closed up since the late 1980's. Based on this, I'm surmising that its a Vulcan stove and I would guess it was built sometime in the 1980's.  I haven't yet looked for a tag on the back of the stove. 

I haven't found much info or literature out there about Vulcan furnace corp or their product lineup, so I'm posting to mainly see if I can get any literature on this stove, or at least some feedback from somebody who used to have one or knows more about it.  Also to get some more feedback on how to better operate the stove.  I presume this thing is pre-catalytic if somebody could confirm that.

I have been burning in this as supplemental heat since around October and while the stove is not necessarily 'broken', there are a few things I'm in the process of attending to and learning more about.

Heres a list...to get the conversation rolling...

1. the blower fan needs to be manually turned on via the button on the Honeywell limit/fan switch.  Figured out this wasn't just an on-off switch, but rather, a non-functioning temperature switch.   I have a new one ordered and should have it by this weekend.  Youll see in the pictures some wool rope wrapped around it, which I think is merely a ghetto-rigged way make it stop buzzing from vibration more-so than insulating anything.  Anyhow if somebody can confirm that I dont need the wool rope here when I install the new switch I'd appreciate it.

2. the door gasket is beginning to look a bit frayed/worn, probably causing some air leak as I can't 'shut down' the burning as well as I could when I first started burning. 

3. the ash tray has the same wool rope gasket wrapped around it, not sure if that was the original stuff but seems hokey enough that there is probably a better way to seal the tray it that I'm not aware of.

4. curious about the firebricks up in the top of the firebox, one of them isn't fully seated into the frame.  Is this bad?   Before buying the house I had a chimney service inspect/clean and I am guessing it was that way after they did their work.

5. I've been burning dead elm and other standing dead trees I cut this fall.  (you can see it in my avatar)
My door glass does get light smoke haze after burning for a night, and pretty much black after a few nights of burning.  Its not a big deal to clean, but I've seen other threads here mentioning the glass should be crystal clear and not a regular item needing cleaning.  Comments?

6.  When i open the door, there is a 'port' facing upwards towards the door, is this a vent to keep the door glass clean?  Should I be doing anything special to clean this?  I haven't been, thus far.

7. I've read about 'secondary' air source in other threads.  Can somebody explain what this is about or point me to more info on this topic?

8.  There is a rotary potentiometer (knob) on the blower motor, it has a click position and it turns the fan off.  Otherwise the fan runs full speed, either on or off, the adjustment does nothing.   I presume this is a non-functioning speed control?  What is the advantage of being able to slow down the blower motor?  I plan to open up/inspect this while swapping out the fan limit/control this weekend and see whats going on in there.  I see these on Amazon pretty cheap...probably will order a new one to replace it.  Anything I should watch out for here?  Typically, what kind of amp draw do these 110V blowers create?

Finally, here are some pictures of the stove and related items for discussion.





top view:





pictures of the blower/controls...  (yeah I need to clean this area up!)





here is the firebrick I mentioned...





another firebox picture, the 'port' I mentinoed is in the immediate foreground (you can see a lip in the middle/lower of this picture at the bottom of the firebox opening)





Comments appreciated!


----------



## mellow (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, it has a brick baffle, that is a plus, seat the brick back on the frame. 

You won't have secondary air on this stove as it is pre-epa and does not have a way to reburn the smoke,  the baffle is an early attempt at this.

Many tried different ways to make an window air wash in the early 80's but very few succeeded, don't expect it to stay clean.  

Never seen one of these before and have a feeling I won't see many more.


----------



## webbie (Dec 12, 2013)

Cool stove! Looks like a lot of thought went into it.

I remember seeing some ads or listings for it somewhere, but you are unlikely to get much more than that.

I think these fans draw from .5 to as much as two amps - guessing that fan is about 160 CFM. Vari-speed just makes it so what then the stove is running very low you aren't moving a lot of air around it. It also can make the fan much quieter, which is nice....

There are lots of setups for replacing these, but it sounds like you have it covered. Some are even magnetic
http://www.amazon.com/Limit-Style-Snap-Disc-Temperature-Magnetic-Bracket/dp/B004ULWN6E
Some are set up a bit fancier
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/16447/products/Stove-Blower-Control.html?d_id=4855

Main thing it to set it up so that the heat, when the power is off or fan is broken, don't destroy the wires or electronics.


----------



## pma1123 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks much for the feedback guys!


----------



## bfchloe (Jan 2, 2014)

pma1123 said:


> Hi All,
> New to the forum, relatively new to woodburning, and not new to the obsession we call "making firewood".
> I just bought my first house in June, and it has a Vulcan Orion freestanding woodstove in the living room.  I guess I shouldn't say I "KNOW" its a Vulcan brand, but the cast brass door says VFC Orion, and I actually live about 1/4mi down the road from the empty building that was formerly Vulcan Furnace corp which has been closed up since the late 1980's. Based on this, I'm surmising that its a Vulcan stove and I would guess it was built sometime in the 1980's.  I haven't yet looked for a tag on the back of the stove.
> 
> ...





pma1123 said:


> Thanks much for the feedback guys!


----------



## bfchloe (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a slightly newer version of this stove.  It has a temperature-controlled combustion intake with a thermostat that closes the air intake if the stove temperature gets too hot.  It is approved for mobile home use.  Mine is installed in my basement.
I have the original owner's manual which should be useful for you.  If you can supply a postage-paid 5"X9" envelope, I'd be happy to send you a copy. let me know.


----------



## pma1123 (Jan 2, 2014)

And this is why Hearth forum rocks!!  An extremely appreciated offer; I'll PM you to exchange info.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 23, 2014)

Hmmm...you're both in WI, was it a regional stove?  I know in older kitchen ranges, there were a lot of regional companies that you wouldn't find too many outside of a certain area (like my Floyd Wells Bengal).  Anyway, that is one seriously cool stove.  Kind of reminds me of a cone fireplace turned stove.  Love it.


----------



## aerip71 (Dec 26, 2014)

bfchloe said:


> I have a slightly newer version of this stove.  It has a temperature-controlled combustion intake with a thermostat that closes the air intake if the stove temperature gets too hot.  It is approved for mobile home use.  Mine is installed in my basement.
> I have the original owner's manual which should be useful for you.  If you can supply a postage-paid 5"X9" envelope, I'd be happy to send you a copy. let me know.


Hey there, I realize it's been almost a year since your post, but I am desperate for the mfg info on this stove, or one like it. I am switching home owners insurance, and my husband overseas, and I can't figure this out.  My stove is Identical to the Orion stove that what was posted here,EXCEPT the model on the hinge of the door says AURORA, not ORION.  Strange, I agree, but I think I have figured out why. Anyway, all pics look the same as my stove, but I believe mine was one of the later ones, which has a thermostat that won't allow stove to overheat.  Can you help me?


----------



## bfchloe (Dec 26, 2014)

aerip71 said:


> Hey there, I realize it's been almost a year since your post, but I am desperate for the mfg info on this stove, or one like it. I am switching home owners insurance, and my husband overseas, and I can't figure this out.  My stove is Identical to the Orion stove that what was posted here,EXCEPT the model on the hinge of the door says AURORA, not ORION.  Strange, I agree, but I think I have figured out why. Anyway, all pics look the same as my stove, but I believe mine was one of the later ones, which has a thermostat that won't allow stove to overheat.  Can you help me?



I'd be glad to, aerip71. Would you like the pdf file of my owner's manual?  It's for both the Aurora and Orion. If so, send me your email and I'll send it. 

Bob


----------



## bfchloe (Dec 26, 2014)

I'd be glad to, aerip71. If you'd like a pdf of the owner's manual (it covers both the Aurora and Orion), just send me your email.

Bob


----------



## bfchloe (Dec 26, 2014)

I notice I can post the file. That way you don't need to share your email. Just let me know.


----------



## aerip71 (Dec 27, 2014)

bfchloe said:


> I'd be glad to, aerip71. Would you like the pdf file of my owner's manual?  It's for both the Aurora and Orion. If so, send me your email and I'll send it.
> 
> Bob


oh would I.  Please and Thank you. My husband will be so surprised and pleased to have that! He will be impressed! Thank you so much....When I met my husband, I would walk in his front door, and it was so hot, hot, hot. Then, a few steps down the hallway of the sprawling ranch, I would be freezing! Needless to say, I had him put my ideas to fix this issue, to work! As your facing the wood stove, the front door 3 feet to the right. The hallway going back to north pole about the same distance to the left, but up 2 steps.  I had him drill 5, one inch holes in the top bend of the stove, on that left side, right below the top surface of stove.  Then,I had him make a decorative metal plate to cover the front vent on stove, leaving about a 3'' area for heat to blow out forward.  So, as it is, the 5 small holes blow up and out, heating the kitchen, and getting that hot vulcan heat dispersed throughout the house, instead of overheating one room!  I was pretty proud of myself....LOL  So, yes, my insurance company, my husband, and I all thank you...Have a wonderful New Year


----------



## aerip71 (Dec 27, 2014)

aerip71@gmail.com


----------



## bfchloe (Dec 27, 2014)

aerip71 said:


> oh would I.  Please and Thank you. My husband will be so surprised and pleased to have that! He will be impressed! Thank you so much....When I met my husband, I would walk in his front door, and it was so hot, hot, hot. Then, a few steps down the hallway of the sprawling ranch, I would be freezing! Needless to say, I had him put my ideas to fix this issue, to work! As your facing the wood stove, the front door 3 feet to the right. The hallway going back to north pole about the same distance to the left, but up 2 steps.  I had him drill 5, one inch holes in the top bend of the stove, on that left side, right below the top surface of stove.  Then,I had him make a decorative metal plate to cover the front vent on stove, leaving about a 3'' area for heat to blow out forward.  So, as it is, the 5 small holes blow up and out, heating the kitchen, and getting that hot vulcan heat dispersed throughout the house, instead of overheating one room!  I was pretty proud of myself....LOL  So, yes, my insurance company, my husband, and I all thank you...Have a wonderful New Year



Wow!  Innovative modifications!  Here's the manual.  Sorry it's one page at a time.  Scanned it and never consolidated it into one document.
I suspect you already know but if you need any tips on how it operates/how to operate it, let me know.
Happy new year to you as well, aerip71.

Bob


----------



## aerip71 (Dec 27, 2014)

bfchloe said:


> Wow!  Innovative modifications!  Here's the manual.  Sorry it's one page at a time.  Scanned it and never consolidated it into one document.
> I suspect you already know but if you need any tips on how it operates/how to operate it, let me know.
> Happy new year to you as well, aerip71.
> 
> Bob


I thank you so much. I think we may have missed page 5?


----------



## bfchloe (Dec 27, 2014)

aerip71 said:


> I thank you so much. I think we may have missed page 5?



Sorry. I'll get it to you tomorrow. Can't get to my desktop till then.


----------



## bfchloe (Dec 28, 2014)

aerip71 said:


> I thank you so much. I think we may have missed page 5?



Here you go.  BTW, I got to thinking about the modifications your husband made.  Free-hand drilling 1" holes through that gauge steel is quite an accomplishment!
Enjoy the stove.

Bob


----------

